# Tub surround install issue



## dhag (Jul 21, 2008)

While I'm not completely understanding the issue, it sounds like before the tub and surround are installed you should correct the framing so it is square and correct in dimension. Furr out side wall so that tub fits tight and correct/replace what sounds like a bowed stud on the back wall. Taking the time to do this before install will make everything much easier. Otherwise to cover gap on side wall you can install another layer of board. If the studs are bowed on the back wall you can try a planer if they aren't too bad. If you can post a pic it would help.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

Is this a one piece surround?

Measure Measure Measure!! (measure at the tub level, measure half-way up the wall, and measure at the ceiling. Use a level. You will be amazed at how far out a wall can be.


----------



## Saratoga Handyman (Sep 10, 2008)

Had the same problem. Had to take walls back out (including silicone) scrape and sand the wicked burrs (which give wicked cuts) around the edges of all the walls. The burrs were preventing the walls/tabs from sitting down on/in the tub/slots. Very sloppy manufacturing!! Added several hours to the job. Thanks a million Kohler/Sterling!!


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I installed a 3-piece surround once that I thought would be the simplest thing to do.... Well after 5 hours, it was finally in. I should have taken a picture of how much I have to cut the thing to fit my wall. Not a problem with the surround, it was all the walls in the house. But I measured so many times, and cut once. It turned out nice. 

When I recently remodeled my bathroom in another house, I installed ceramic tile for the surround, but again, had to deal with walls that were waaaaay out. Take your time and work it out.


----------

